# Starter or foot switch???



## Jimbodey (Jan 9, 2022)

I bought a 1948 Ford 8 N tractor. I got it running but now the starter will not engage the fly wheel. It spins but it didn’t engage the fly wheel. I assumed the starter just needed replaced, so I Bought a brand new starter and solenoid and put it on this time it did run the first time I tried it, but I go back out the next week to start it, and The new starter does the exact same thing. Now mind you the foot switch you can’t press it down completely, because ot won’t engage, so I press it until it engages the starter. Could that have been the problem instead of the starter. The old starter did work, but just quit after I had used that starter already. It ran like a dream. #Need some help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good morning, welcome to the forum. 
I have an issue similar to yours, from time to time. I found that if I have a fully charged battery and good electrical connections, the problem usually goes away. Try charging your battery to see if that helps.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

What is this foot switch?
You refering to the one on top of the transmission?
It can be bypassed but be carefull . Its designed to only function if trans is in Nuetral. Keeps you from getting run over.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Always make sure your tractor is in neutral when you are going to start it, and know that the neutral safety switch is there for a reason.


----------



## Jimbodey (Jan 9, 2022)

pogobill said:


> Good morning, welcome to the forum.
> I have an issue similar to yours, from time to time. I found that if I have a fully charged battery and good electrical connections, the problem usually goes away. Try charging your battery to see if that helps.


Brand new battery in it. The wiring is not in the best of shape for sure.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Jim,

Loosen the mounting bolts and check that the starter isn't 'bound up' through even a little mis-alignment of the starter's teeth. 

If that doesn't help I would check ALL electrical connections from the battery to the starter and back. A good, fully charged battery is, of course, good --- but a loose or corroded contact somewhere can eat up a lot of that full power and result in a 'loss of starter'. - Joe -


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

In the past, "The Foot Switch" *was*, a starter switch - a similar switch design was commonly used on the floor pan in post WWII cars and trucks. It was mounted on the driver's floor in the left forward corner.

To add confusion another evolution used the same looking (but with different "insides") Ford starter switch type as in the N series as a high beam headlight switch - also on the driver's floor. Dashboard starter buttons (then key start) replaced the foot starter button and the new fangled turn signal arm took over additional duty as the high beam switch. 

Only us old guys remember all that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw something similar to this years ago printed on GM letterhead...... I had a good laugh!!

"Pursuant to the Florida Department of Motor Vehicles Act No. 91-91, all motor vehicles sold in the state of Florida after June 1, 1992, will be required to have the headlight dimmer switch mounted on the floorboard. It has been shown that 95 percent of all Florida nighttime highway accidents are caused by a blonde getting her foot caught in the steering wheel while attempting to dim her headlights."


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Jim, I got to thinking ---------

For starters, you DO know that the 'Old Girl' has a safety built into the push to start switch - right?? She won't start if the shifter is in Reverse - even if the clutch is depressed - right?? 

If that isn't the actual problem it could be that the no-start-in-reverse safety adjustment (designed for others not as savy as all of us here) could have loosened and simply shifted a little? Gone out of adjustment? Wouldn't that be a kicker? 

Maybe unhook the "keyed hot wire" at the starter and actually confirm that the 12 Volt pixies are making it TO the starter from the (now replaced) solenoid / battery.

Joe


----------



## rlhoward59 (12 mo ago)

Jim, it appears all the safeties are made, hence the starter is getting voltage to spin, starter gear is not kicking out to reach the flywheel. I had a similar issue with my '74 Ford 4000, replaced the starter, same issue, took the rebuilt starter back to Oreilly's and swapped it for another, same issue... eventually went to Napa paid more money, for a new starter, they were the only place not selling rebuilt in Mexico starters.

The other issue can be that you flywheel may be missing some teeth and your luck is that when the motor shut off last time, it stopped with the missing flywheel teeth in front of the starter. With the key off and/or coil wire pulled, see if you can rotate the engine an 1/8th to 1/4 revolution. Then put your coil wire back on and try to start it.

Good luck, hope you solve your issue.
Rick


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

So where we at here...has OP showed up or we still rearranging that Blonde.


----------

